
Steal This Wiki - prawo
http://stealthis.wiki
======
finnn
Cool idea, I have a couple of issues with how it's setup:

* it just redirects to some other domain. Why get a fun domain like that if you're not going to use it?

* No SSL anywhere, so no secure way to login. Super bad form to be asking for user credentials over http. IMO super bad form to be doing anything in the clear really. Visiting stw.darknedgy.net with https and ignoring the multiple certificate issues shows a broken roundcube webmail.

* No "Short URLs" (eg /wiki/Page_name as opposed to /index.php?title=Page_name). See [0] for how to do that.

Sorry for being negative, I'm going to actually start reading through it.

[0]
[https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Short_URL](https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Short_URL)

------
arfar
Looks really cool, I just had one problem.

I didn't know what "Steal This Book" is all about, and there's nothing on the
landing page describing what the purpose/content of this wiki is all about
except for the fact it's a rewrite of this book. I had to go have a quick read
on the Wikipedia page for "Steal This Book" to get an idea what "Steal This
Wiki" was for.

